# 1 More Year To Go!!!



## Tomas (Jul 24, 2009)

We were all once seniors and had to get senior photos taken for high school. How did you add tech to your picture? Did you bring lights or a sound board? I have no idea! hahaha So if you guys could help me I'm going tomorrow morning!


----------



## PeytonJr (Jul 24, 2009)

My friend who is an amatuer photographer came up to the booth one day before a run and took some pics of me (with a soundcraft GB4 40ch.) -
Peyton Smith on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Just a suggestion, although thanks for the reminder.

(he also has a cool pic of out new theatre) -
The Q on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
funny story about the last photoset that i linked to (i hope nobody has trouble accessing them) - we had _just_ moved in (opening was late november, they "finished" construction around late october, and I didnt have enough time to do much after school) so the downlighting wasn't hung for this show. The mother of one of our tech's is a professor in lighting at a school of higher education in the area, and she apparently was comenting later about how the lighting really enhanced the mood of a mystery novel.


----------



## Tomas (Jul 24, 2009)

DUDE! I wouldn't call him a amateur photographer his photos look professional!!!!! He can make a lot of money!


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 24, 2009)

I think having you picture taken with equipment is a little cliche, a little obvious. I like the idea of having pictures taken of you in action, provided that you've got a photographer who's game. Another thought, could you design some interesting lighting to back your photos? When Footer and I got married last fall, we wanted theatre to be a part of of the ceremony without being cliche, (ie, no drama masks, no playbills for programs, no "Starring Stephanie and Kyle" crap,) so instead we used lighting to augment the ceremony. 

vansandt : photos : THE Wedding Pictures
For some visuals.

We'll expect to see pictures, of course!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are stuck with going to a studio, then you will want smaller props. Since most senior pictures are limited to close-ups (head to chest), things like a console would most likely be missed in the photo. I had a full body shot for my picture, but it didn't read too well in the size that was printed in the yearbook. If you aren't in the studio, I'd probably have my shot next to the pinrail or fly in one of the electrics so that it would be behind you in the distance. If you are a sound guy, you might want a mic on a stand behind you. As Ms Footer put it, watch out for being too cliche, unless that's what you're going for.


----------



## PeytonJr (Aug 3, 2009)

MrsFooter said:


> I think having you picture taken with equipment is a little cliche, a little obvious. I like the idea of having pictures taken of you in action, provided that you've got a photographer who's game. Another thought, could you design some interesting lighting to back your photos? When Footer and I got married last fall, we wanted theatre to be a part of of the ceremony without being cliche, (ie, no drama masks, no playbills for programs, no "Starring Stephanie and Kyle" crap,) so instead we used lighting to augment the ceremony.
> 
> vansandt : photos : THE Wedding Pictures
> For some visuals.
> ...




In photo 18, what did you use for the streamers?


----------



## MrsFooter (Aug 3, 2009)

The "streamers" consisted of four inch wide strips of tulle. You can usually find it at Wal-mart in the crafts section. It's crazy cheap, and as you can see it takes light extremely well.


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 3, 2009)

Thread hijack: Those shots are crazy gorgeous Steph!!


----------

